# Macrothele holsti



## Baloo (Oct 4, 2006)

Female _Macrothele holsti_ from Taichung (central Taiwan).

Adult female _Macrothele holsti_:






Spermathecae:






Thanks to Bastian Drolshagen for taking the picture of the spermathecae.


----------



## Steven (Oct 5, 2006)

Just what are the keys to Taiwanese Macrothele spec ?
(shape of Spermathecae ? )
I have an unID'ed Macrothele from Taiwan,... maybe the same spec. ? :? 

Here she is in premolt


----------



## rex_arachne (Oct 5, 2006)

those are impressive spiders.:drool:


----------



## Baloo (Oct 5, 2006)

Hello Steven,

There are three known Macrothele species from Taiwan, M. holsti, M. simplicata and M. taiwanensis and then three more species from the Ryukyu Is., M. yaginumai and M. amamiensis (Yayema) and M. gigas (Amami-oshima).

The only known species from the area where this female was collected is M. holsti. Both M. simplicata and M. taiwanensis are known from the northern parts of Taiwan.

Due to the shape of the spermathecae, both me and Bastian thought it was M. holsti. Also Joachim Haupt agreed with us.

The spermathecae does not look anything as the spermathecae of M. taiwanensis. Unfortunately I do not have any publications on M. simplicata myself, but I will get Saito, 1959 the next week. If any one have Saito, 1933b, I would appreciate a P.M..


----------



## Parahybana3590 (Oct 5, 2006)

how big do they get?


----------



## Baloo (Oct 5, 2006)

About 2cm body length.


----------

